# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  PSA-Anstieg nach RP

## Birgit07

Der Versuch scheint geklappt zu haben.

Nun zu unserer Geschichte. Mein Mann (55Jahre) ist letztes Jahr im Oktober operiert worden. Durch den PSA-Verlauf nach der OP stellen sich für mich viele Fragen, bei denen ich froh über jede Antwort oder Anregung bin, besonders da wir im Ausland wohnen, aber in Deutschland behandeln lassen und der Arztkontakt dadurch schwieriger ist.

Zur Grundlage die Werte, die mir zur Verfügung stehen:

PSA vor OP
3/03  6.4
6/03  4.8
7/04  5.65
8/04  7.87 (freies PSA 0.79) Biopsie mit 6 Stanzen ohne Befund
10/05 7.32 
7/06  7.61 (freies PSA 0.58)
9/06  8.43 (freies PSA 0.52) Biopsie mit 12 Stanzen, 5 mit Befund
10/06 9.3

10/06 RP mit beidseitiger Nervschonung
             30% Befall des einen Lappens
             40% Befall des anderen Lappens
pT2c
G2
R0
Gleason 3+3(4)
8 entnommene Lymphknoten ohne Befund

PSA-Verlauf nach OP
1/07  0.15
4/07  0.15
7/01  0.26

Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Hätte bei der Biopsie 2004 nicht schon etwas gefunden werden müssen, wenn der Tumor 2006 so groß ist? Oder deutet dies auf einen besonders aggressiven Tumor hin?
Die Ärzte empfehlen bei einem weiteren PSA-Anstieg eine Strahlentherapie unter Umständen gekoppelt mit einer HT. Deutet der postoperative Verlauf des PSA aber nicht auf eine systemische Erkrankung hin? Macht eine RT dann Sinn oder ist sie sogar kontraproduktiv?
Warum deutet ein früher PSA-Anstieg auf eine syst. Erkrankung hin? Wie erklärt sich das medizinisch?
Bedeutet die Gleason-Einstufung 4, dass der Anteil hormonunabhängiger Zellen größer ist?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Rückmeldungen
Birgit

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Birgit,

zu Deinen Fragen:

Warum deutet ein früher PSA-Anstieg auf eine syst. Erkrankung hin? Wie erklärt sich das medizinisch?
Bedeutet die Gleason-Einstufung 4, dass der Anteil hormonunabhängiger Zellen größer ist?


Nach meinem Kenntnisstand, geht man dabei davon aus, das bie einer
OP keine bzw sehr gering Krebszell im Oerationsgebiebt verbleiben. Wenn dort geringe Zellen verbleiben wachsen dies langsam weiter und produzieren PSA. Dies steigt dann auch entsprechend langsam.

Wenn bereits eine systemischen Ausbreitung stattgefunden hat
verbleibt immer auch schon eine entsprechend höhere Anzahl an an Krebszell. D.h. der PSA Wert wird nie unter die Nachweisgrenze absinken Darüber hinhaus vermehren sich die Zellen ausgehend von einer höheren Anzahl an Karzinomzellen dann schneller. Was zu einem schnelleren PSA-Anstieg führt.

Der Gleasonscore selbts sagt zunäschst nichts über die hormonsensibilität aus. Er ist ein Grad der Veränderung des Gewebemusters. Er sagt aus wie weit sich die Zellen von ursprünglich hochspeziallisierten (differenzierten) Prostatazellne hin zu entdifferenzierten Zellen entwickelt haben.


Alles Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Birgit.
Du hast Dich schon sehr gut mit der Problematiik befasst. Man merkt das an Deinen Fragen.
Es gibt die These, dass der Krebs (manchmal) schon sehr früh streut und sich als Mikrometastasen in den Knochen oder anderen Körperteilen absetzt. Ein minimaler Teil des PSA  vor der  Operation entfällt dann schon auf diese heranwachsenden Metastasen. Das würde erklären, warum nach Operation ein PSA-Wert persistiert  und/oder schon während der REHA oder kurz danach sich manifestiert.
Bei Operationen hingegen kann man, handwerkliches Geschick vorausgesetzt, davon ausgehen, dass im Bereich der Prostata alles Krebsgewebe entfernt wurde.
 Kommt es dann erst Jahre nach der Operation zu einem Rezidiv, handelt es sich um eine Neuerkrankung, wahrscheinlich als Folge von Disposition, die in der Nähe der ehemaligen Prostata, der Prostataloge, ihren Anfang nimmt.
Diese  These ist zwar nicht bewiesen,  ist aber schlüssig, stimmt mit Beobachtungen und Erfahrungswerten   weitgehend überein und reicht als Erklärung aus.

Die PSA-Entwicklung Deines Mannes spricht für ein systemisches Rezidiv. Die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge gehört in diesen Fällen zwar auch zur Routine-Behandlung, entspricht aber nicht dem Erkenntnisstand.
Mit der adjuvanten Hormontherapie wird diese Situation oft nur überdeckt.

Zur Thematik "Rezidiv nach Operation"  hat es  in den Jahren 2004/2005 in der Zeischrift Deutsches Ärzteblatt" eine Diskussion mit Strahlentherapeuten gegeben, die das Für und Wider des Themas gut aufzeigt. Ich habe voriges Jahr diese Beiträge alle gelesen und die Quintessenz derselben in mehreren Beiträgen im Krebskompass-Forum  zusammengestellt, wo Du sie nachlesen kannst unter www.krebskompass.de, Unterforum Prostatakrebs, zurückblättern auf z.Zt. Seite 6, 17.10.2006, Thread "rezidiv prostatakrebs" von manfred1.  
Zu Deinen übrigen Fragen: Bei keiner Biopsie besteht Gewissheit, dass Krebszellen gefunden werden. Auf besondere Agressivität deutet es nicht hin, auch nicht unbedingt auf das Vorhandensein hormonresistenter Zellen (da müsste sich jemand äussern, der in Pathologie  Bescheid weiss), aber mit Gleason 3+4  ist sicherlich eine Therapie angezeigt. 

Auf eine bildgebende Möglichkeit, den Ort von Rezidiven im Körper zu finden, ist kürzlich hier im Forum hingewiesen worden. Es handelt sich um ein Pet-Cholin-Ct, von dem es mehrere Geräte in Deutschland gibt, eines davon in der Charité Berlin. Ob das in Frage kommt, könntet Ihr übers Internet erkunden. Ich will mich mangels Wissen  nicht festlegen, würde aber erst nach weiteren Diagnose-Möglichkeiten suchen, bevor ich mich einer möglicherwweise nutzlosen und auf längere Sicht potentiell schädigenden  Bestrahlung unterziehe.

Gruss und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## Gerhard57

Hallo Birgit,

bin kein Arzt und noch relativer Neuling in Sachen Prostatakrebs, aber ich verstehe die sache so:




> Nun zu meinen Fragen:
> Hätte bei der Biopsie 2004 nicht schon etwas gefunden werden müssen, wenn der Tumor 2006 so groß ist?


Nein! Dazu gibt es 2 Gründe:
Sechser- Biopsien sind nicht sehr Treffsicher (nur ca. 60%). Selbst bei der 2006 identifizierten Größe des Tomors hätte der Arzt durchaus noch daneben stechen können.Tumoren wachsen exponentiell, d.h. nach einem festen Zeitraum X wird zunächst aus einer Zelle eine zweite; nach einer weiteren, gleich langen Zeitspanneweiteren werden es dann 4; dann 8; dann 16, usw. Die Zeitspanne zwischen den Biopsien reicht für eine massive Vergrößerung des Tumors aus. Natürlich kommt es hier auf die Agressivität des Gewebes an, über die Deine Angaben keinen Hinweis bieten. Eine DNA-Zytometrie des entnommenen Gewebes würde hier Aufschluß bringen.


> Oder deutet dies auf einen besonders aggressiven Tumor hin?


Nicht unbedingt - siehe oben!




> Die Ärzte empfehlen bei einem weiteren PSA-Anstieg eine Strahlentherapie unter Umständen gekoppelt mit einer HT. Deutet der postoperative Verlauf des PSA aber nicht auf eine systemische Erkrankung hin? Macht eine RT dann Sinn oder ist sie sogar kontraproduktiv?


Bei der Beantwortung dieser Frage kenne ich mich gar nicht gut aus! Eine Strahlentherapie macht aus meiner Sicht aber nur Sinn, wenn ein der Tumor exakt lokalisiert werden kann. Bei dem derzeitigen PSA Deines Mannes dürfte das kaum möglich sein.




> Warum deutet ein früher PSA-Anstieg auf eine syst. Erkrankung hin? Wie erklärt sich das medizinisch?


Meiner Interpretetion ist folgende: Je schneller der PSA steigt, desto agressiver ist der Tumor. Je agressiver der Tumor ist, desto wahrscheinlicher ist eine systemische Ausbreitung (laß Dir diese These aber besser noch durch einen wirklichen Experten bestätigen/widerlegen).




> Bedeutet die Gleason-Einstufung 4, dass der Anteil hormonunabhängiger Zellen größer ist?


Nein! Gleason gibt nur Hinweise über die Struktur des Gewebes - nicht über die Hormonabhängigkeit!

Im Übrigen kann ich nicht beurteilen ob der PSA Ansteig bei Deinem Mann schnell oder langsam ist. Was sagen andere Mitstreiter dazu?

Schöne Grüße,

Gerhard

----------


## LudwigS

> Nein! Gleason gibt nur Hinweise über die Struktur des Gewebes - nicht über die Hormonabhängigkeit!


Es gibt einen statistischen Zusammenhang zwischen Gleason und Hormonunabhängigkeit.

Je fortgeschrittener in der Entartung des Gewebes (und damit der DNA), desto grösser die Wahrscheinlichkeit von hormonunabhängigen Zellen im Zellverbund.

Wenn die DNA stark verändert ist, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit veränderten Zellverhaltens wie z.B PSA-Produktion oder Hormonunabhängigkeit oder die Erzeugung von anderen Tumormarkern wie CGA oder NSE.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Birgit07

Ich danke euch allen für die schnelle Antwort. Ich wäre so froh, wenn es ein Lokalrezidiv sein könnte, es spricht aber leider so vieles dagegen. Die Bedenken liegen im Wesentlichen bei mir, mein Mann hat hauptsächlich die Informationen, die ich ihm gebe. Und ich weiß immer nicht, wie sehr ich ihn überhaupt beunruhigen darf und soll.
Würde sich bei einer syst. Erkrankung eine Bestrahlung (abgesehen von den Nebenwirkungen) bzgl. der Lebensdauer schädlich auswirken oder wäre es hauptsächlich unnötig? 
Was bietet sich bei einer systemischen Erkrankung als nächster Therapieschritt an?

Viele Grüße
Birgit

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, liebe Birgit,




> Die Ärzte empfehlen bei einem weiteren PSA-Anstieg eine Strahlentherapie unter Umständen gekoppelt mit einer HT. Deutet der postoperative Verlauf des PSA aber nicht auf eine systemische Erkrankung hin? Macht eine RT dann Sinn oder ist sie sogar kontraproduktiv?


Sicher kann bei Euerem Fall einen syst. Erkrankung vorliegen und trozdem würde ich eine Therapie -wie o.g.- auch vorschlagen aber mit der DHB (3fachen Hormonen Therapie) tägl. 50 mg Casodex so wie Trenantone und Avodart o,5 mg tägl. und das mindestens 9 - 12 Monaten! Bitte beachtet, daß ein Antiantrogen wie Casodex mindestens 8-10 Tage vor der LHRH-Analoga wie z.B. Trenantone, eingenommen werden sollte!

Die Avodart wird vom Urologen nur auf Privatrezept verschrieben werden aber was sind schon 130  im vierteljahr!

Bei einem pT2c können schon vor der OP sich Metastasen irgendwo im Körper festgesetzt haben und die nun wachsen!

An einem Glearson Scores 3+3(4) kann ich fast nicht glauben, desshalb würde ich eine Zweitbefundes
einholen

Geht mit Bedacht und viel Glück an euer Werk 
Helmut

----------


## Hans (GL)

Laut pathologischem Befund ist der Schnittrand nicht befallen. R=0. Somit weiß niemand wo die Krebszellen sind. 
Dem Rat von Reinando keine Strahlentherapie zu machen, wenn der Herd nicht lokalisiert ist, unterstütze ich.
Da das gleiche Areal nur einmal bestahlt wird, hat man somit  eine spätere Option.

Meine Bestrahlung habe ich ohne Komplikationen überstanden.
Spätfolgen können Störungen im Darm, Verhärtung der Blase oder andere Sekundärerkrankungen sein.

Üblicherweise wird ab einem PSA-Wert von ca. 3 ein Cholin-Pet-Ct aussagekräftig. Unter der Spekulation, dass sich nur ein Rundherd entwickelt hat, wurde bei mir die Untersuchung bei PSA 1,93 positiv durchgeführt. Dies führe zu einer Metastasenoperation, die mir wieder etwas Zeit verschafft hatte.

Bei einer lokalen Therapie, wie Bestrahlung sollte m.E. der Herd durch bildgebende Verfahren nachgewiesen sein.

Als systemische Therapie werden üblicherweise die verschiedenen Formen der Hormonblockade, einfach, zweifach, dreifach, empfohlen.

Hans (GL)

----------


## Gerhard57

Birgit,

warum führst Du Deinen Mann nicht auch an den eigenen Zugang zu diesem Forum heran?




> Die Bedenken liegen im Wesentlichen bei mir, mein Mann hat hauptsächlich die Informationen, die ich ihm gebe. Und ich weiß immer nicht, wie sehr ich ihn überhaupt beunruhigen darf und soll.


Dein Mann weiss, dass er eine gefährliche Krankheit hat. Er merkt, dass er damit auch Dich belastet. Möglicherweise bespricht er deswegen nicht alles was Ihn interessiert mit Dir.

Er könnte sich "seine individuelle Dosis an Information aus dem Forum saugen" und sie dann mit Dir diskutieren! 

In der Rolle des "Informationsgebers" müsstest Du nicht nur entscheiden wie sehr Du Deinen Mann beunruhigen sollst - Du müsstest auch entscheiden welche Information für Deinen Mann gerade die richtige ist. Das kannst Du nicht leisten! Oft kann das nicht einmal ein Arzt!

Ich bin tief berührt wie Du Dich um Deinen Mann kümmerst - die Krankheit wird Euch ganz sicher weiter zusammenschweissen!

Viel Glück bei Eurem gemeinsamen Weg,

Gerhard

----------


## Birgit07

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten. 
Ich glaube, mein Mann wollte ursprünglich die Ärzte entscheiden lassen. Durch meine Informationen sieht er es langsam etwas anders,  hat mich aber immer noch gerne als Informationsfilter. 
Grundsätzlich empfinde ich es als sehr schwierig und belastend, die möglichst richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen (auch bzgl der Ärztewahl) und auch zu entscheiden, welcher Richtung man nun vertrauen möchte.
Der nächste Wert wird am Montag gemessen. Ich hoffe inständig!
Wir haben Dienstag einen Besprechungstermin am UKE Hamburg wegen einer möglichen Bestrahlung und mit Dr. Bliemeister aus Lütjensee, der als erstes eine DNA-Cytometrie vorschlägt, um die Ausgangslage besser abschätzen zu können. Kennt jemand diesen Arzt (Empfehlung von Bekannten). bzw. hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Aussagekraft der DNA Analyse? Sollte man auch noch die Tumormarker messen lassen?

Birgit

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Birgit, wenn man den Hauptanteil Gleason-Grad 3 hat, ist das PSA in der Regel aussagekräftig genug. 
Wenn man mehrheitlich Gleason-Grad 4 oder gar 5 hat, muss man einplanen, dass niedrige PSA-Werte ein trügerisches Bild sein könnten. Dann sind andere Marker wie CGA und NSE für das volle Bild zusätzlich angeraten.

Erst aus mehreren Messwerten lässt sich eine verlässliche  PSA-Verdoppelungszeit berechnen.

Langsamer Anstieg (Verdoppelungszeit in Jahren) bedeutet eher Lokalrezidiv.

Schneller Anstieg (Verdoppelungszeit in Monaten) bedeutet eher sytemisches Rezidiv.

Oft hat man auch beides.

In einem mir bekannten Fall hat man im Klinikum "Bergmannsheil" Bochum sogar bei geringfügig tieferen PSA-Werten im MRT das Lokalrezidiv gesehen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, liebe Birgit,




> Wir haben Dienstag einen Besprechungstermin am UKE Hamburg wegen einer möglichen Bestrahlung und mit Dr. Bliemeister aus Lütjensee, der als erstes eine DNA-Cytometrie vorschlägt, um die Ausgangslage besser abschätzen zu können. Kennt jemand diesen Arzt (Empfehlung von Bekannten). bzw. hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Aussagekraft der DNA Analyse? Sollte man auch noch die Tumormarker messen lassen?


Eine DNA-Cytometrie ist sinnvoll, man kann besser abschätzen ob und welche Therapien auch greifen! Ich selbst habe keine Erfahrung damit, weil mein Fall zu weit zurück liegt. 

Tumormarker messen zu lassen vor jeder, während und nach den Therapien ist immer wichtig und nicht zu vergessen den Testosteron Wert!

Alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## Urologe

> 10/06 RP mit beidseitiger Nervschonung
>              30% Befall des einen Lappens
>              40% Befall des anderen Lappens
> pT2cG2R0 Gleason 3+3(4) 8 entnommene Lymphknoten ohne Befund
> 
> PSA-Verlauf nach OP
> 1/07  0.15
> 4/07  0.15
> 7/01  0.26


Hallo Birgit,

die tiefste PSA 0.15 zeigt, dass bei der OP nicht alles entfernt wurde (beidseitiger Nerverhalt bei dem ausgeprägten Befall),
Das danach 3 Monate erst einmal kein Anstieg erfolgte legt doch sehr ein Lokalrezidiv nahe.

Die Chancen, durch eine Bestrahlung doch noch langfristig (Jahre bis dauerhaft) so etwas wie Heilung zu erreichen ist 50% - nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger! HB, DHB etc. kann bei Versagen immer noch durchgeführt werden. In Ihrer  Situation und dem Alter des Erkrankten würde ich eine Bestrahlung als Behandlungsoption Nr. 1 setzen. + 6 Monate HB1 verbessert die Wirkung der Bestrahlung nochmals un ca. 16%:

Gruss
fs

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Birgit,

Dr. Bliemeister ist uns hier im Norden gut bekannt. Es hat ein ausgewogenes Urteilsvermögen und springt nicht sofort wie viele andere auf den Leitlinien-Zug. Die DNA-Zytometrie kann gut eine zusätzliche Tumoreinschätzung bieten und ist ganz besonders im frühen Entdeckungsstadium wertvoll. Im Stadium Deines Mannes wird sie jedoch wenig zur Therapieentscheidung beitragen und die Entscheidung vermutlich nicht leichter machen.

Die Einschätzung und Empfehlung von Urologe fs teile ich voll, ähnliches wird wohl auch im UKE empfohlen werden. Ich finde es wichtig, vorhandene halbwegs realistische Heilungschancen nicht zu verschenken.

Alles Gute
Dieter

----------


## wassermann

Guten Morgen, Birgit,

ich denke auch, dass es vernünftig ist, dem Rat des Urologen zu folgen und alle möglichen Chancen zu nutzen. Mannigfache zusätzliche Marker oder DNA-Analyse können die Entscheidung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt höchstens verkomplizieren, aber nicht sinnvoll beeinflussen.

Eine FRage an die Spezialisten: Wenn es stimmt, dass bei der OP "nicht alles entfernt" wurde, heißt das dann, dass der Pathologe eine R1 Situation nicht erkannt hat, oder kann auch nicht tumoröses Gewebe diesen PSA-Wert und den Anstieg hervorrufen?

Birgits Mann und allen anderen alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:- 
Es sind letztlich alles Vermutungen und Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Beides kann sich als richtiger oder falscher Weg herausstellen. Birgit kennt aber nun alle Pro und Contra, und sie und ihr Mann können sich nach Vorteil- und Risiko-Abwägung und nach persönlicher Disposition entscheiden. Praktisch ist die Frage damit hinreichend beantwortet.

Das Thema ist aber wegen der Häufigkeit des Vorkommens von Rezidiven von so allgemeinem Interesse, dass es auf theoretischer Ebene noch weiter diskutiert werden könnte. 
Da würde ich zunächst sagen, dass ich eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 50% als zu gering empfinde, weil man ja den ungewissen Heilungschancen auch die Risiken gegenüberstellen muss, die ich mit der Bestrahlung eingehe. Abgesehen von dem Zeitaufwand und den Umständen der Bestrahlung hat diese sicherlich auch einen Effekt auf den bei der Operation angestrebten Nerverhalt und auf die umliegenden Organe. Mir geht da ein in der Zeitscrift Deutsches Ärzteblatt (Ausgabe 10 vom 11.3.2005) veröffentlichter Beitrag von Dr.med. Johannes Jongen, Proktologe, Kiel nicht aus dem Sinn, wo dieser schreibt:
"Die Folgen der Radiatio treten häufig erst nach Jahren auf, wenn der Patient sowie sein Hausarzt die Radiatio schon längst vergessen haben. . Wir sehen häufig Patienten mit anorektalen Beschwerden aufgrund Radiatio, die erst nach fünf oder mehr Jahren auftreten, und die keine Frühkomplikationen hatten. Wenn der Patient einer Therapie zustimmen muss, von der er in 30 bis 50% der Fälle nicht profitieren kann, sollte er auch bezüglich dieser möglichen Nebenwirkungen auf das Anorektum aufgeklärt werden: einige Patienten klagen uns gegenüber,dass die Bestrahlung nicht nötig gewesen wäre und Probleme wie transanale Blutungen, Dranginkontinenz für Stuhl oder Stuhlinkontinenz hätten vermieden werden können.
Desweiteren sollte darauf hingewiesen werden, dass Patienten, die eine Bestrahlungstherapie im Beckenbereich erhalten haben, ein erhöhtes Risiko aufweisen, ein kolorektales Karzinom zu entwickeln."

Optimismus ist ja eine schöne Sache, aber setzen wir einmal den Fall, es handle sich doch um systemisches Rezidiv. Der Misserfolg ist bei adjuvanter Hormontherapie ja nicht sofort sichtbar sondern stellt sich erst nach Absetzen der Hormonbehandlung heraus. Die gehabte Hormonbehandlung ist aber auch nur eine halbe Sache gewesen und geht dann - konzeptionslos - in eine Dauerbehandlung über mit dem neu aufkommenden Risiko der Hormonrresistenz. 
Das empfinde ich als eine elendige Zugfahrt.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*Dauergrübler*

Lieber Reinardo, setz Dich doch mal bei schönem Wetter in einen regionalen Bummelzug und genieß die vorüberziehende Landschaft. Du richtest Deine Gedanken einfach viel zu oft auf die schlimmste der Möglichkeiten von z. B. auch Nebenwirkungen bei einem Versagen dieser oder jener Therapien. Ich habe mich nun bestrahlen lassen. Soll ich nun ständig darauf warten, ob der Darm etc. irgendwann verrückt spielen könnte, wie Du es als Möglichkeit siehst? Wir haben mit DHB Beide Erfahrungen gesammelt, wir haben Zeit gewonnen, wir mußten uns aber auch neu orientieren. Eine 2. Runde DHB habe ich nicht wegen der Nebenwirkungen nicht begonnen, die habe ich ganz gut weggesteckt, sondern wegen der Sorge um einen hormonrefraktären Krebs. Den Gift-Cocktail habe ich verschmäht. Nun ist es aber neu entschieden und passiert, und nun will ich einfach fest daran glauben, daß es richtig war und nicht mehr grübeln.

*"Zahlenmäßge Überlegenheit besagt noch garnichts. Der Taktiker ist es, der den Sieg im Kampf davon trägt"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Reinardo,
das ist ein bisschen die Frage nach dem halbleeren oder dem halbvollen Glas, die du das stellst, deren Behandlung eher lebensanschauliche Diskussionen auslöst.
Betrachtet man das Alter des Patienten (in diesem Fall 55 J.), ist man doch geneigt, die 50% Chance wahren zu wollen, auch auf die Gefahr von Nebenwirkungen hin. Um Nebenwirkungen aus dem Weg zu gehen, bleibt nur die Option, auf (fast) jede Therapie zu verzichten. Metastasierungen und der letztlich sichere Tod sind aber auch nicht gerade verlockende Aussichten. Ein Krebs, der sich verhält wie der besprochene, kann nicht einfach hingenommen werden, es sei denn, man begnügt sich mit der Aussicht auf ein paar nette letzte Jahre mit dem sicher nahenden Ende vor Augen. Und da sind wir wieder bei der Lebensanschauung. Wolfgang aus Berlin hat ja in etwa diese Ansicht, auch wenn sein Krebs vermeintlich minder aggressiv ist. Mit 55 würde ich das zugegeben hohe Risko aber gezwungenermaßen in Kauf nehmen.
Du denkst vielleicht eher an den Verzicht auf RT zugunsten sofortiger HB. Doch hierbei ist ein Ende des Effekts eher absehbar als bei einer gelungenen RT, die aber wieder spezifische Nebenwirkungen hat... Da dreht man sich im Kreis... Die vorgeschlagene Reihenfolge des Urologen gefällt mir schon besser.
Mir scheint überhaupt, dass in deinem Denken oftmals die möglichen Nebenwirkungen einen höheren Stellenwert einnehmen als der voraussichtliche Nutzen einer Therapie. Das würde ich in deinem Alter vielleicht auch so sehen. Ein 55jähriger wird aber vielleicht eher geneigt sein, diese auf sich zu nehmen, wenn er die Aussicht hat, "eine Art Heilung" zu erlangen.
Aber wie du so richtig sagst, das kann nur eine persönliche, lebensanschauliche Entscheidung sein. Leider ist es bei aller Komplexität des Themas so banal.

Alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## Birgit07

Die letzten Beiträge haben mir sehr geholfen, wieder etwas zuversichtlicher zu sein.
Ich habe nur 2 Fragen zu der Einschätzung des Urologen:
Normalerweise wird bei einem PSA-Verdopplungszeitraum von unter 6 Monaten  gesagt, dass dies auf eine systemische Erkrankung hindeuten könnte. Bei Entwicklung von 0.15 auf 0.26 könnte man das doch so sehen, oder?
Ist es besser eine HB zu machen, damit man die DHB noch für später hat? Ist Dr. Leibowitz nicht der Meinung, dass man nur die DHB machen sollte, damit die Krebszellen sich nicht zu hormonrefräkteren entwickeln?
Viele Grüße an alle
Birgit

----------


## RuStra

> Normalerweise wird bei einem PSA-Verdopplungszeitraum von unter 6 Monaten  gesagt, dass dies auf eine systemische Erkrankung hindeuten könnte. Bei Entwicklung von 0.15 auf 0.26 könnte man das doch so sehen, oder?


hallo Birgit,
ich halte diese Begrifflichkeit nicht für hilfreich. "Systemisch" im Sinne eines Körper-Geist-"System"-Problems ist jeder Krebs. Und was nutzt diese 6-Monats-Unterscheidung, wenns in der statistischen Langfrist-Sicht bei einem 55-jährigen ganz anders aussieht als bei einem 70-jährigen?
Wenn es also um das weitere Risiko geht, weil PSA-Anstieg nach OP, dann ist bei der Geschichte Deines Mannes zwar der "Heilungs"-Versuch durch OP misslungen, aber so gross heftig ist die Katastrophe nicht - die beruhigende Worte vom Uro fs sind schon gefallen. 

Was sich doch jetzt für Euch für eine Situation ergibt, ist die weitere "Beschäftigung" mit dieser Erkrankung, das muss in der Tat sein. Aber dafür habt ihr alle Optionen (bis auf OP) und ihr habt Zeit, da keine massiv metastasierte Ausgangssituation vorliegt.

Also einfach ganz ruhig über dieses und jenes informieren, immer mal wieder hier posten, dafür ist das Forum da und im Laufe der nächsten Monate  (oder Wochen, wenn ihr euch sicher seid) irgendeine Therapie-Entscheidung treffen. Und den bitteren Schritt, sich im Verlassen auf Ärzte, die es schon richtig machen werden, hinzuwenden zu einer eigenständigen Beschäftigung, habt ihr schon gemacht - ich möchte bestärken, was schon gesagt wurde: ermunter mal Deinen Mann, hier direkt mit zu machen!




> Ist es besser eine HB zu machen, damit man die DHB noch für später hat? Ist Dr. Leibowitz nicht der Meinung, dass man nur die DHB machen sollte, damit die Krebszellen sich nicht zu hormonrefräkteren entwickeln?
> Viele Grüße an alle
> Birgit


Dass man hormonrefraktär nur durch HB wird, ist eine These, die wohl widerlegt ist. Die Gegen-These lautet, dass die Entwicklung zum hormonrefraktären PK eine von HB unabhängige Geschichte ist. 
Leibowitz hält innerhalb der verschiedenen HB-Varianten die DHB für das lokale u. lokal fortgeschrittene PK für das beste. 

Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten:
Uro fs - Vorschlag einer Bestrahlung, kombiniert mit 6 Mon. HB1 (also Spritze), ist der eine Weg.
Eine DHB könnte ein anderer sein.
Den PSA-Anstieg und damit die zu unterstellende Rest-Krebs-Entwicklung mit anderen, physiologischen Mitteln zu bremsen, wäre ein dritter Weg: Ernährung, Krebsursachen-Bekämpfung allgemeiner Art, Nahrungsergänzungen.
usw.

UKE/Strahlentherapie, aber auch Bliemeister zeigen in eine ganz bestimmte Richtung, die zu eruieren solche Termine sinnvoll sein können, fragenderweise:

1. Hat Strahlentherapie Sinn? Woher kommen die 50% Chance, von denen fs spricht? Woher die 16% Zugabe bei 6-Monats-HB1? Woher die daraus resultiernde x-Chance, doch noch geheilt zu werden? 

2. Was soll eine evtl. erneute Stanz-Biopsie oder Feinnadel-Aspirations-Biopsie bewirken? Ist die DNA-Zytometrie aussagefähig in Bezug auf die Abschätzung des Risikos und auch einer Therapie-Empfehlung? Wenn ja, woher kommt eine solche Einschätzung, worauf stützt sich das?

Viel Erfolg bei diesen Terminen, 
Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Rudolf. Ich kann mich trotz der unisono Befürwortung früher Bestrahlung zur Wahrnehmung einer vermeintlich letzten Heilungschance mit diesen Vorschlägen nicht anfreunden, auch weil ich glaube, dass damit überreagiert wird. Ein Krebs, der pathologisch mit Gleason 3+3 bewertet und eine PSA-Verdopplungszeit von mehr als 6 Jahren hat, ist weiss Gott kein Krebs, der schnell wächst und überstürztes Handel erfordert. Die Zeit zu gründlicher Überlegung und zur Nutzung möglicher bildgebender Verfahren hat man allemal. Eine DNA-Analyse wird in Anbetracht von Gleason und Verdopplungszeit kaum anderes als ein peridiploides Muster, vielleicht mit beginnender Entdifferenzierung er-bringen und die Hormonempfindlichkeit bestätigen. Die Beurteilung durch die Cytopathologen könnte eher dahin gehen, dass bereits die Operation eine Übertherapie war und eine alleinige Bestrahlung oder DHB es auch getan hätten.
Zu den Hinweisen bzgl. Leibowitz:

Ist es besser eine HB zu machen, damit man die DHB noch für später hat? Ist Dr. Leibowitz nicht der Meinung, dass man nur die DHB machen sollte, damit die Krebszellen sich nicht zu hormonrefräkteren entwickeln?


macht die Fragestellung keinen Sinn. Leibowitz hätte jetzt und von Anfang an nur die DHB empfohlen, die maximal ausgelegt und zeitlich so befristet ist, dass eine Hormonresistenz sich nicht entwickeln kann. Obgleich diese Therapie auch ihre zu hinterfragenden Nebenwirkungen hat, wird damit im Körper doch nichts kaputt gemacht.
Gruss, Reinardo

P.S.
 Hallo Rudolf. Diesen Satz von Dir

"Dass man hormonrefraktär nur durch HB wird, ist eine These, die wohl widerlegt ist. Die Gegen-These lautet, dass die Entwicklung zum hormonrefraktären PK eine von HB unabhängige Geschichte ist."

verstehe ich nicht. Kannst Du Literatur nennen, wo das erklärt ist?  Nach meinem bisherigen Verständnis entsteht "Resistenz", weil alle hormonsensiblen Zellen durch Hormontherapie vernichtet sind. Was übrig bleibt, sind alte und neu heranwachsende hormonresistente Zellen. Was ist daran falsch?

----------


## LudwigS

> .......Die Gegen-These lautet, dass die Entwicklung zum hormonrefraktären PK eine von HB unabhängige Geschichte ist......"


Das ist nichts Neues, hier im Forum schon vor Jahren diskutiert und erkannt.

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...a_ploidie.html

Prof. Böcking - auf dieser Seite ganz unten - verweist unzweideutig auf diesen Zusammenhang.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Reinardo,
ist die Aussage PSAVZ 6 JAHRE richtig, oder hast Du Dich nur verschrieben?
Horst a

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Ludwig und Horst. Beim ersten Durchlesen stellt sich mir das aber so dar, dass die gefährlichsten NE-Zellen durch Hormonblockade induziert werden. Das muss ich aber noch mal prüfen. Jedenfalls bin ich Dir für die Info-Quelle sehr dankbar, konnte mich an die damalige Korrespondenz erinnern, wusste aber nicht mehr, wo sie zu finden ist.
Hinsichtlich der PSA-Verdopplungszeit: 6,3 im März 2003  und 9,3 im Oktober 2006 ergibt in meinem Kalkulator 6,39 Jahre. Wenn man nur die 2 - 3 letztgemessenen Werte nimmt, ist bei noch vorhandener Prostata der Einfluss von Zufälligkeiten sehr hoch.
Jetzt fahre ich aber erst mal zum Bücher-Flohmarkt. Vielleicht finde ich etwas, was ich schon lange suche und  mit Prostatakrebs nichts zu tun hat.
Schönen Sonntag. Reinardo

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Wassermann, hallo Reinardo, hallo allerseits,

da Reinardo vorgeschlagen hat, an dieser Stelle noch ein paar theoretische Erörterungen zu machen, möchte ich mich erneut mit meinen speziellen Überlegungen zum Sinn von Therapien und Nebenwirkungen beteiligen. 

1. Der Urloge hat zu vorsichtig geschnitten, um die Potenz zu erhalten. Es kommt schnell ein Rezidiv. Dann hätte  man auf die OP verzichten können.

2. Eine Bestrahlung bringt lt. Urologe f.s. eine 50 % -ige Chance. Reinardo hat unter #16 einen Beitrag zu den Spätfolgen der Bestrahlung geschrieben.

3. Die Argumentation von Wassermann unter #18, speziell was das Alter betrifft. Meine Überlegung ist eben genau umgekehrt. Wenn jemand 55 ist, hat er besonders lange unter den Nebenwirkungen zu leiden. Treten dann die Bestrahlungsfolgen in ca. 5 Jahren langsam auf, wird ein 55-jähriger damit noch 10 bis 20 Jahre leben. Das heißt, bis er 70 bis 80 ist. Bestrahlt man dagegegen einen jetzt 70-jährigen, treten die Folgen im gleichen angedachten Fall ja erst mit 75 auf. Dann hat er noch ein paar Jahre und das Ende, durch welche Ursache auch immer, ereilt ihn.
Bei einer OP treten die Nebenwirkungen sofort ein. Es wird für den Jungen noch ungünstiger.

4. Was ist die Lösung für den Jungen? 

4 a) Er pokert und macht einen Versuch mit "kurativer" Heilung und hat zu 20 %  bis 50 % keine Nebenwirkungen oder verliert und hat zu 30 bis 80 % Nebenwirkungen. (Anführungszeichen, weil die kurative Heilung nicht bewiesen ist. Siehe u.a. der hier diskutierte Fall).

4 b) Er pokert, verzichtet zu 100 % auf Nebenwirkungen und gewinnt (nicht unwahrscheinlich = Haustierkrebs). Oder er gewinnt einige Jahre mit 100 % Nebenwirkungsfreiheit und hat dann wieder Möglichkeit 4 a) oder ein eventuell verkürztes Leben.

5. Er hat 4 b) gewählt und es wird noch eine neue erfolgreiche weiche Methode entwickelt.  Dann hat er auch gewonnen.
Bei Anwendung von 4 a) entfällt 5. jedoch. 

6. Diese Überlegungen gelten so einfach nicht für aggressiven Krebs.

Je jünger der Mann ist, dest mehr ist die Abwägung zwischen Wirkung und Nebenwirkung wichtig. 

Je älter der Mann ist, desto mehr ist es egal, welche Möglichkeit er wählt, weil er mit den Nebenwirkungen kürzere Zeit zurecht kommen muss.

Alles Gute für Birgit, ihren Mann und uns alle

Wolfgang

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Birgit,
bei allen Argumenten und für und wider die eine oder andere Strategie bitte folgendes bedenken:
* Bei 55-jährigen ist das Verhalten des Krebses deutlich aggressiver. Von einer Abwarte-Strategie wird Dein Mann nicht lange profitieren und die Ausgangssituation wird schlechter.
* Ich gehe davon aus, das ein rel. junger vitaler Organismus mit deutlich geringeren Strahlen-Spätfolgen zu rechnen hat wie ein älterer. Außerdem sind moderne Bestrahlungsverfahren wie IMRT nicht nur in der Wirkung deutlich verbessert, sondern auch in den Nebenwirkungen.
* Unter einer starken Hormonblockade besteht unter entspr. Kontrolle eine große Chance, den Krebs zum Stillstand oder sogar zur Remission zu bringen. 
Dr. Leibowitz spricht von einer ca. 40%-igen Rate bei kleinen Gleason-Scores, wo sich Männer nach DHB noch einer RPE unterzogen haben und keine Krebszellen mehr gefunden wurden.
Alles Gute
PeterP

----------


## wassermann

Hallo PeterP,
ich teile deine Ansicht und wüde Birgit nochmals in diese Richtung raten, etwas zu unternehmen.

Hallo Wolfgang aus Berlin,

Du hast sicher Recht, wenn du sagst, je jünger der Mann sei, um so wichtiger sei die Abwägung zwischen Nebenwirkung und Wirkung.
Eben deshalb komme ich zu anderen Folgerungen als du.

1) Du gehst von schwerwiegenden Nebenwirkungen aus, siehst diese als gegeben. Dem ist nicht so. Sowohl bei OP als auch bei RT hat die Mehrheit keine bis geringe Nebenwirkungen. (Ich kenne die Diskussion mit Reinardo diesbezüglich). Je jünger, umso besser verträgt man die Therapien.

2) Du gehst von einer gesicherten Diagnose aus. Zwar kann man die Diagnostik auch heute schon individuell optimieren (DNA, PET etc), vor OP hat man aber stets nur einen kleinen Teil des Tumors, der nicht unbedingt repräsentativ sein muss, vor sich.

3) Insofern bleibt die Gefahr des Fortschreitens und der Mutation. Je jünger, umso aggressiver, schreibt PeterP. Mit WW begibst du dich in die Gefahr, der Erkrankung nachzulaufen, eventuell den Zeitpunkt des kurativen Einschreitens zu versäumen. Dann hast du bald keine Nebenwirkungen mehr, sondern u.U. Auswirkungen von Metastasen usw.
Ich halte es nicht für verlockend, ohne Aussicht auf längerfristigen Stillstand, mit Hormonen vollgepumpt auf das Ende zu warten.
Es kann uns allen blühen, aber man kann doch versuchen, es abzuwenden, wenn es die Chance hierzu gibt.

4) Die Spätfolgen unserer Krankheit sind keine angenehmen, wie du vielen Fällen hier im Forum entnehmen kannst. Diese so locker als Option in Kauf zu nehmen ("kürzeres Leben"), könnte ich nicht.

5) Du hast für dich eine klare Entscheidung getroffen. Bei deiner Ausgangsposition nachvollziehbar. Ich denke nur, dass man davor warnen sollte, deinen Weg so einfach auf andere Verläufe und Ausgangssituationen leichtfertig zu übertragen. 

Herzliche Grüße und alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Reinardo et alii,
kann man denn bei einem PSA-Anstieg von 0,15 auf 0,26 in drei MOnaten von einer Verdoppelungszeit von sechs Jahren ausgehen??? Das kapiere ich nicht.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Wassermann, hallo Peter, hallo Birgit,

es ist wichtig, wie in diesem Thread, unaufgeregt immer wieder die verschiedenen Seiten zu beleuchten. 
Ich habe gerade einen Beitrag zu dem alten Philosophen Hegel gelesen. Ein Dialektiker sagt: "Muss ich schon wieder meiner Meinung sein?", und wechselt sie.
Deshalb denke ich häufig darüber nach, wie ich die verschiedenen Erkenntnisse zu PK in eine konkrete Strategie umsetzen kann. Im Sinne der Dialektik schließe ich völlige Meinungsänderung nicht aus.
In der Anrede zu meinem ersten Beitrag habe ich Birgit extra nicht angesprochen, da ich meine Überlegungen nicht als Ratschlag verstanden haben möchte.
WW ist eine ungeeignete Methode. Man sollte schon mindestens seine allgemeine Gesundheit auf Vordermann bringen (Ernährung ([Omega 3], Gewicht, Sport) und überlegen, was man noch machen könnte. Ich nehme beispielsweise ein Prostatapräparat und beobachte die Diskussion um verschiedenen Therapien (AIHT, Dr. Kremer usw.). Wenn sich die Entwicklung meiner Prostata deutlich verschlechtert, muss ich neu entscheiden und hätte dann allerdings für verschiedene Optionen (Bestrahlung, OP) bereits Zeit verschenkt.

Herzliche Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Wasserman . Ich hatte ja angeregt, das Thema nicht fallbezogen zu diskutieren sondern theorretisch, abgehoben, einerseits weil im Falle von Birgit eigentlich alles gesagt war, andererseits aber auch, um dem Therapievorschlag des Urologen fs nicht zu widersprechen, den wir alle als einen sehr kompetenten Urologen schätzen gelernt haben.
Wenn man nun Deinen Gedankengängen folgt, müsste jeder Prostatakrebs zum frühest möglichen Zeitpunkt radikal durch OP/Bestrahlung  "kurativ" behandelt werden, weil die Gefahren des  Wachstums und der Verschlimmerung unvorhersehbar sind. Das mag nun auf alle anderen Krebsarten zutreffen, nicht aber beim Prostatakrebs, der in der Regel langsam wächst und in der Hälfte oder gar Mehrzahl der Fälle ein eher "harmloser" Haustierkrebs ist, der gar keiner Behandlung oder nur einer nicht belastenden medikamentösen Behandlung bedarf.  Diese erstmals von Julius Hackethal aufgestellte Behauptung  hat sich inzwischen bestätigt, hat in den USA dazu geführt, dass WW als anerkannte Therapieoption anerkannt ist und  sogar unsere Hardliner in der Urologenschaft dies  (obgleich mit Unbehagen) bestätigen. So hat Professor Helpap in den Magdeburger Gesprächren einen ganzen Vortrag diesem Thema gewidmet. 
Ob ein solcher Krebs vorliegt, was dem Erkrankten ja zunächst einmal jede Angst und Panik nehmen würde, wird aber in der Durchschnittspraxis des Urlogen gar nicht ernsthaft untersucht, vielmehr in der Regel unter Ausmalung der von Dir geschilderten möglichen Spätfolgen bei WW die alsbaldige Operation  vorgeschlagen. Mir ist es doch auch so ergangen, und nur ein Zufall und eine gesunde Skepsis gegenüber ärztlichen Ratschlägen haben mich einen anderen Weg wählen lassen.
Aus einer Grippe kann sich eine Lungenentzündung oder eine Herzbeutelentzündung entwickeln, aus Bluthochdruck ein Schaganfall, aus einem Insektenstich eine Sepsis. Potentielle Verschlimmerungen sind   bei allen  Krankheiten möglich. Nicht anders ist es beim Prostatakrebs. 
Die Möglichkeiten der Diagnose, die wir hier im Forum diskutieren - ich denke an PSA-Verdopplungszeiten, PET-Cholin-VT, FNAB und DNA-Analyse, zusätzliche Marker beim fortgeschrittenen PC  -  kommen doch kaum zur Anwendung.  Da gibt`s doch nur: Erhöhter PSA =  Biopsie = Operation = Bestrahlung bei Rezidiv = Hormontherapie = Chemotherapie = Aus. Wer ausserhalb der Routine etwas haben will, muss gut informiert, hartnäckig, gut versichert oder vermögend sein.
Das trifft auf alle Stadien der Erkrankung zu. Das Rezidiv nach Op ist für den Urologen nur ein Fall, der routinemässig mit Bestrahlung abgewickelt wird, richtlinienkonform und ohne Obligo. Ich halte es aber auch da für richtig, dem Arzt einige Fragen zu stellen, die ihm vielleicht unangenehm sind.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Reinardo,

Zitat:
Die Möglichkeiten der Diagnose, die wir hier im Forum diskutieren - ich denke an PSA-Verdopplungszeiten, PET-Cholin-VT, FNAB und DNA-Analyse, zusätzliche Marker beim fortgeschrittenen PC - kommen doch kaum zur Anwendung. 

Die Verbesserung der Diagnostik, da dürften wir uns wohl alle verständigen können, ist unumgänglich, um WW etc vertretbar zu machen. Die Diagnostik muss umfassend sein, um davon ausgehen zu können, dass ein Krebs tatsächlich "langsam" wächst. Hier sind die Erkenntnisse bzgl. der Altersunterschiede m. E. nicht ausreichend erforscht. Fast alle Prognosen, Aussagen zur Agressivität, Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit etc gehen von einem Patientenkollektiv aus, dessen Durchschnittsalter meist über 65 Jahren liegt. *Je älter man bei Eintritt der Krankheit ist, umso häufiger und vorhersehbarer entgeht man den allseits bekannten Spätfolgen*.
Je älter der Patient, umso sinnvoller und erfolgversprechender kann WW sein.
Je jünger der Patient, umso eher würde ich zu einer raschen Radikaltherapie raten. Also allen, die gut unter 60 sind oder so.
Ich denke, hier liegt ein wichtiger Unterschied in unseren Anschauungen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es Untersuchungen gibt, die WW-Patienten über 15-20 Jahre lang begleitet haben. Wäre interessant.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Allerseits,

da die meisten Männer nicht zur Vorsorge gehen, sind die bekannten statistischen Sterberisiken von noch ungünstigeren Tatsachen abgeleitet, als WW. 
Ich zitiere aus dem Buch "Mythos Krebsvorsorge - Schaden und Nutzen der Früherkennung" von Christian Weymayr und Klaus Koch, Seite  165:    "Patienten mit diagnostizierten Tumoren werden behandelt und - wenn sie überleben - als geheilt dank frühem Entdecken angesehen.. Die große europäische Studie geht jedoch davon aus, dass von 100 diagnostizierten Tumoren 7 zum Tod  wahrscheinlich im hohen Alter  geführt hätten. Ob in diesen 7 Fällen die Therapie wirklich hilft, ist keineswegs sicher. Die anderen 93 diagnostizierten und behandelten Tumoren sind Überdiagnosen, weil sie für den Träger nicht tödlich gewesen wären oder ihm sogar nie Probleme  bereitet hätten.  Denn der Test (PSA) erkennt ganz überwiegend Tumore in einem frühen Stadium, in dem nicht hat abgesehen werden kann, wie sich der Krebs weiter entwickeln wird, sodass all gleich intensiv therapiert werden
  Hier eine paar Daten zum Sterberisiko eines 55- und 70-jährigen. Der Einfachheit halber nehme ich die Werte für Raucher. Nichtraucher wissen schon, wo ihr Vorteil  ist.

  Wie viele Männer von 1.000 sterben in den nächsten 10 Jahren an:   

.............................55-jähriger           70-jähriger 
  Prostatakrebs.............                                                                      2...............                                                                           14
  Darmkrebs.................4                                               ................11
  Lungenkrebs...............3                                               ................12
  Herzinfarkt...............                                      20................                                              93                    
  Gehirninfarkt                                 ..............4                                               ................21
  Lungenentzündung........2................                                               11
  Unfälle.......................4..................                                                  7                      
  Alle Ursachen............                               93...............                                           336

Das heißt bei Männern im Alter von 55 Jahren, dass von 1.000 Männern in den nächsten 10 Jahren 93 sterben, davon 91 n i c h t an PK. Das sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.

Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## Birgit07

Wir sind wieder zurück von unseren Arztbesuchen und ich habe mit Interesse eure Diskussion nachgelesen. Zur Zeit würden wir wohl eher zu einer kurativen Behandlungsmöglichkeit tendieren, wohlwissend, dass die Heilung alles andere als sicher ist. 
Eine gewisse Beruhigung ist eingetreten, weil der Wert von 0,26 auf 0,22 leicht gesunken ist. Der Urologe rät dazu, die Betrahlung erst einmal zurückzustellen und die weiteren PSA-Werte abzuwarten.
Der Strahlenarzt geht davon aus, dass eine Betrahlung auf jeden Fall sinnvoll wäre, meint aber, dass man sie auch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt machen könnte, ohne dass es die Aussichten verschlechtern würde.
Wir werden die nächsten Messungen abwarten.
Allerdings tauchte für mich bei den verschiedenen Gesprächen eine weitere ungeklärte Frage auf: Als der Wert nach der OP nicht unter die Nachweisgrenze gesunken ist, meinten sowohl der Operateur, als auch der Urologe, dass dieser Wert auch von noch verbliebenen gutartigen Prostatazellen stammen könnte. Der Strahlenarzt sagte, auch der Anfangswert von 0,15 würde eindeutig zeigen, dass noch Krebszellen im Körper sind. Was stimmt denn nun?

Viele Grüße an euch alle
Birgit

----------


## Heribert

> Allerdings tauchte für mich bei den verschiedenen Gesprächen eine weitere ungeklärte Frage auf: Als der Wert nach der OP nicht unter die Nachweisgrenze gesunken ist, meinten sowohl der Operateur, als auch der Urologe, dass dieser Wert auch von noch verbliebenen gutartigen Prostatazellen stammen könnte.


Diese Aussage erscheint mir als wahrscheinlichste der möglichen Antworten. Ich habe am vergangenen Dienstag meinen 1. Jahrestags-Check bei meinem Urologen gehabt, der mir nochmal eingehend bestätigte, dass die RPE die schwierigste OP, mit der geringsten Einsichtmöglichkeit in einem ständig blutenden Aktionsfeld ist, die in der Uro-Chirurgie gemacht wird. 

Und dabei soll dann noch beidseits ein ca. 3 mm breiter Streifen der Prostatakapsel, befreit vom Zellgewebe der Prostata, stehen bleiben um Nerv- und Gefäßschonend wichtige erektile Funktionen zu erhalten. 

Nach diesem eindeutigen Hinweis kam er zu dem Schluss, die bestmögliche radikale Prostatektomie wird ohne Erhalt der Nerv- und Gefäßbändchen erzielt. - Hierbei entstünden die wenigsten PCa-Rezidive.

Das Schlimme dabei ist, dass eine solche Entscheidung dem Betroffenen abzuverlangen im Einzelfall so gut wie unmöglich ist, da es definitiv und ohne jede Chance einer Änderung Impotenz bedeutet.

Wenn da also einige Prostatazellen stehen geblieben sind, muss das als Gegenpol so akzeptiert werden.

Liebe Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Birgit07

Hallo,

ich möchte mich endlich wieder aktiv bei euch melden. In den letzten Monaten habe ich nur ab und zu im Forum etwas gelesen. Ich finde es absolut bewundernswert, wie sehr sich viele von euch im Forum einsetzen und kümmern. Herzlichen Dank!
Wir sind vor 4 Wochen nach Deutschland umgezogen und waren die letzte Zeit sehr beschäftigt, was auch eine gewisse Ablenkung bzgl. des Themas 'Krebs' mit sich brachte. Nun wird es aber wieder sehr präsent.
Die letzte PSA-Messung im Oktober ergab einen Wert von 0,21, so dass kein  Handlungsbedarf bestand. Seitdem ist keine Messung mehr vorgenommen worden.
Nun wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn uns jemand einen guten Urologen im Raum Heidelberg-Mannheim-Darmstadt empfehlen könnte. Weitere Behandlungen und die dafür notwendigen Beratungen stehen uns ja vermutlich noch bevor.

Viele Grüße Birgit

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Birgit07,



> Die letzte PSA-Messung im Oktober ergab einen Wert von 0,21, so dass kein Handlungsbedarf bestand. Seitdem ist keine Messung mehr vorgenommen worden.
> Nun wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn uns jemand einen guten Urologen im Raum Heidelberg-Mannheim-Darmstadt empfehlen könnte. Weitere Behandlungen und die dafür notwendigen Beratungen stehen uns ja vermutlich noch bevor.


Am besten Du schreibst eine BPS-Privatmail an *RalfDm* hier sein Forum Name und Er hat eine Ärzteliste , so kann Er die sagen wo ein für euch geeigneter Urologe ist!

Alles Gute

----------


## Birgit07

Lieber Helmut.2,

danke für den Tipp, ich werde mich an RalfDm wenden.

Gruß Birgit

----------


## Wilfried V.

@ All Hallo 




> Üblicherweise wird ab einem PSA-Wert von ca. 3 ein Cholin-Pet-Ct aussagekräftig. Unter der Spekulation, dass sich nur ein Rundherd entwickelt hat, wurde bei mir die Untersuchung bei PSA 1,93 positiv durchgeführt. Dies führe zu einer Metastasenoperation, die mir wieder etwas Zeit verschafft hatte. Bei einer lokalen Therapie, wie Bestrahlung sollte m.E. der Herd durch bildgebende Verfahren nachgewiesen sein.


PSA von 3  erst dann aussagekräftig?  Ein Rundherd entwickelt festgestellt bei einem PSA von 1,93


Warum dann weitere Zeit verstreichen lassen um zu dieser Erkenntnis zu gelangen.

Eines scheint klar zu sein: Geht der PSA Wert nicht bis zur Nachweisgrenze zurück, sind in der Prostataloge noch Zellen verblieben. Wer weiß zu Anfang ob diese Böse oder Gutartig sind.  Warum diese nicht auch noch entfernt wurden ist ja bekannt. 

Anderes ist auch klar, Dinge in den Anfängen zu stoppen  ist besser  als  im  fortgeschrittenen  Stadium.  Es verbreitet sich dann auch noch zügiger.   

Erwiesen scheint auch zu sein, dass sich gesunde verbliebene Zellen bei einer RT erholen, während die Tumorzellen Selbstmord begehen.  Das einzig Gute beim PC. Je weniger Zellen davon noch überhaupt vorhanden, desto besser. 

Die Verdoppelungszeit bei mir in einem Jahr nach RPE  von 0,3 auf 0,65 z. B. bei mir.

Stelle mir hier eh die Frage bei Stellen hinter dem Komma, ob die Proben dieses feine Ergebnis bieten, unter der Voraussetzung die gleichen Zeitabläufe, Untersuchungsvorgänge, Geräte, u. a. angewendet zu haben.

Trotzdem jetzt für mich zunächst jetzt zur Zeit IMRT und man sieht danach weiter. Nichts war nach den ganzen vorab geführten Untersuchungen auf den Bildern an Rezidiv sichtbar. 

Zumindest habe ich zur Zeit auch keine Rückenschmerzen  in dem unteren Bereich der Wirbelsäule, fühle mich nicht schlapp, eher voll power und auch keine Schmerzen mehr beim Gehen.  Inwieweit ein Zusammenhang  zu sehen ist, weiß ich nicht.    

Ob es etwas bringt? Eine 100 prozentige Sicherheit gibt keiner. Aber Hoffnung allemal. Nach Fruchtlosigkeit wohl dann HB. Beides gleichzeitig soll dazu kein Sinn machen.

----------


## Helmut.2

Wilfried V.



> Die Verdoppelungszeit bei mir in einem Jahr nach RPE von 0,3 auf 0,65 z. B. bei mir.


So einfach zu sagen, VZ von 0,3 ng/ml auf 0,65 ng/ml nach einem Jahr, bei Dir wird doch wohl mehrere PSA-Werte gemacht woren sein und da sprichst Du VZ = 1 Jahr? ne, ne mein Lieber das gehr bischen anderst!

Ermitteln der PSA-VZ zwischen zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Messungen!

So, das Excel-Programm ladest Dir runter und dann kannst deinen VZ errechnen!
Nach RPE einen PSA-Wert von 0,3 ng/ml zu haben sehe ich sehr kritisch!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## WernerS

> @ All Hallo 
> 
> PSA von 3 erst dann aussagekräftig?


Hallo Wilfried,
schau mal bei Hartmuth nach, er hat sich damit beschäftigt:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...-PET#post23279

Ich war gestern nach 2006 wieder in Ulm. Mein neuester PSA ist 1,44 ng/ml. Das Untersuchungsergebnis bekomme ich erst nach eingehender Auswertung. Eine erste Bewertung sieht aber so aus, als hätte sich gegenüber der letzten Untersuchung nicht viel geändert. 

Ansonsten kann ich Helmut's Aussagen nur beipflichten.

Gruß
Werner

----------


## Birgit07

Hallo,

die PSA-Messung bei meinem Mann letzte Woche hat zu unserem Schreck einen Wert von 0,35 ergeben. Wir hatten uns der trügerischen Hoffnung hingegeben, dass er vielleicht zu denjenigen gehören könnte, die sich bei einem Wert um 0,2 einpendeln. Allerdings sind die starken Anstiege bei ihm immer zu einem Zeitpunkt großer seelischer Anspannung gewesen. Gibt es da doch einen gewissen Zusammenhang?
Wir werden uns jetzt vermutlich um eine Bestrahlung kümmern. Kann uns jemand Erfahrungen zur Uniklinik Heidelberg oder zur Klinik in Mannheim geben?

Viele Grüße
Birgit

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Liebe Birgit,



> die PSA-Messung bei meinem Mann letzte Woche hat zu unserem Schreck einen Wert von 0,35 ergeben. Wir hatten uns der trügerischen Hoffnung hingegeben, dass er vielleicht zu denjenigen gehören könnte, die sich bei einem Wert um 0,2 einpendeln. Allerdings sind die starken Anstiege bei ihm immer zu einem Zeitpunkt großer seelischer Anspannung gewesen. Gibt es da doch einen gewissen Zusammenhang?


Es ist möglich aber daran glaube ich nicht, ich glaube eh an die Labormessungen, die mit unter Die Blutwerte nicht immer genau vermessen werden! Der Eine so der Andere so und wenn ich in euer Profil rein schaue, da macht der PSA auch mal hoch mal runter. Jetzt mal sehen!

PSA VZ = 15.10.2007 - 0,21 ng/ml -> 15.03.2008 - 0,35 ng/ml ergibt *206 Tage oder 6,8 Monate*! Bitte, das soll doch noch nichts heisen, denn der Nächste PSA-Wert müßte schon über 0,35 ng/ml liegen, erst dann kann man sagen, da tut sich was!

Alles Gute für euch und gute Nerven!
Helmut

----------


## Birgit07

Guten Morgen,

durch unseren Umzug hat mein Mann einen neuen Urologen aufgesucht. Nun stehen wir vor 2 konträren Aussagen und wissen nicht, was man davon halten soll.
1. Urologe: PSA 0,15 nach OP hat noch nichts zu sagen. Das können auch gutartige Zellen sein.
2. Urologe: PSA 0,15 nach OP bedeutet eindeutig, dass Krebszellen im Körper sind.

1. Urologe: PSA 0,26 bzw. 0,35. Die Loge sollte bestrahlt werden, dann sei mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Ruhe.
2. Urologe: Er würde nicht bestrahlen. OP-Bericht und Bericht des Pathologen würden aussagen, dass nichts im OP-Bereich verblieben sein kann. Es müssen Lymphknoten oder andere Stellen befallen sein. Auch wenn es vermutlich nichts nützt, sollte ein PET-CT durchgeführt werden.

Gibt es keine Statistiken darüber, welche der jeweiligen Aussagen zutreffen könnten?
Gibt es Profile von Männern, bei denen nach der OP bei PSA-Wert oberhalb der Nachweisgrenze wirklich nichts mehr passiert ist. Warum kennen manche Urologen offensichtlich solche Fälle und andere gar nicht?
Wo werden Aussagen über die Erfolgsquote von Anschluss-Bestrahlungen organbeschränkter Karzinome mit erhöhtem PSA-Wert nach OP festgehalten?

Eine weitere Frage, die aufgetaucht ist:
In einem Labor wird der PSA-Wert 0,33 gemessen, 4 Tage später in einem andern Labor der Wert 0,19. Das ergibt einen Unterschied von 0,14. Wie sieht denn die Vergleichbarkeit von Meßwerten im Bereich von 0,00 bis 0,07 aus, wenn im etwas höheren Bereich die Unterschiede so groß sind? Wie hätte der Wert von 0,15 im 2. Labor ausgesehen?
Beim Grenzwert für die Bestrahlung wird von verschiedenen Seiten gesagt, man sollte nicht länger warten, als bis zum PSA-Wert von 0,4. Bei den Meßunterschieden ist aber der Wert von 0,4 beim anderen Labor wohl mindestens 0,54.

Es grüßt euch eine ratlose Birgit

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Birgit,

1.Statistik,
bzgl. der Wahrscheinlichkeit der Ausbreitung werden die Partintabllen herangezogen ( sind hier zu finden). Die Eingangsgrößen sind PSA und
Gleasonscore. Bei den Daten Deines Mannes ist die Wahrscheinlichekeit einer systemische Ausbreitung (Lymphkoten) eher gering. 

Dannach müsste man auf ein lokales organgüberschreitendes Wachstum schließen ( z.B. Nervschieden) oder  eine R1 Situaion ( keine "sauberen" Schnittränder) was der Patologe ausgeschlossen hat. In beiden fällen läge dann ein Lokal Rezidiv vor 


2. Bzgl Erfogsquote der Anschlußbestrahlung ein Auszug einer Arbeit

MANUAL*Urogenitale Tumoren* 1
© 2003 by Tumorzentrum München und W. Zuckschwerdt Verlag München
 *
Prostatakarzinom*_J. Breul, F. Zimmermann, P. Dettmar, R. Paul
__
Therapie des PSA-Rezidives nach kurativer
Therapie_.....Die Patienten mit den günstigen Prognosefaktoren
weisen wesentlich häufiger ein Lokalrezidiv
als Fernmetastasen auf und sind somit
Kandidaten für eine Salvage-Radiotherapie.
Eine histologische Sicherung des Lokalrezidives
ist nicht notwendig, wenn die oben erwähnten
Parameter erfüllt sind. Sollte palpatorisch oder
bildgebend der Verdacht auf ein Lokalrezidiv
bestehen, so empfiehlt sich die histologische
Sicherung, da die Strahlendosis in solchen Fällen
erhöht werden kann. Von strahlentherapeutischer
Seite wird eine Radiotherapie bis zu
einem PSA-Wert von 1,5 ng/ml empfohlen. Die
Standarddosis ist 6465 Gy. Eine gleichzeitige
Hormontherapie wird als experimentell angesehen
(ASTRO-Kriterien). Problematisch ist die
Hormontherapie auch deshalb, da sie den Effekt
der Strahlentherapie nicht mehr beurteilen lässt.
Selbst in der günstigen prognostischen Gruppe
ist nur in knapp der Hälfte der Fälle mit einer
Senkung des PSA-Wertes unter die Nachweisgrenze
zu rechnen (158)........

Der Schluß daraus wär, daß bei ca. 50 % dann doch bereits
ein systemische Erkranung vorläge.  

Alles alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## Wilfried V.

Hallo Birgit!

Zitiere Eine Deiner Urologen Aussagen:


> 1. Urologe: PSA 0,26 bzw. 0,35. Die Loge sollte bestrahlt werden, dann sei mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Ruhe.


Was soll ich weiter dazu schreiben, denn ich bekam den gleichen Inhalt zu hören.

Allerdings vom Endstand PSA  0,35 auf, muss ich glauben auf steigend 0,65

Meine Prostataloge wurde bestrahlt insgesamt 37 Bestrahlungen, jeden Tag Eine. Die Letzte war am 28.04.2008  um 22;10, weil vorher reger Betrieb und Schlussgespräch. Insgesamt Dosis 67 Gray.  Ich bin jetzt ein Verstrahlter.

Nochmalige Vorstellung am 26ten Mai 2008. Werde in dem Bereich nie wieder bestrahlt. 

Blut für PSA Bestimmung wurde noch nicht abgenommen, da Wert nicht brauchbar, weil durch Bestrahlung höher.  Erst nach Wartefrist, werde ich noch erfahren neue PSA Bestimmung.

Was soll ich weiter schreiben, als mir gesagt wurde, der PSA müsse nach einem gewissen Zeitraum bei einer RPE in den nicht messbaren Bereich fallen.

Ist es nicht so so sind in der Prostataloge noch vorhandene Restgewebezellen, welche auch vernichtet werden müssen.   Je eher desto besser. Ebenso wurde mir in der Strahlenklinik mitgeteilt, bei etwa 3 Bestrahlungen mehr (höhere Röntgendiosis) könnte das gleiche Ergebnis erreicht werden, mit noch vorhandener Prostata.

Einfach toll.   

Von der anderen Fakultät vor der RPE " Was weg ist ist weg" und ich dachte die Probleme auch.

Ebenso  toll, hat mich aber nur kurzzeitig beruhigt.


Ob die Bestrahlung etwas gebracht hat, schauen wir mal.  Nebenwirkungen waren keine bis auf ein leichtes Brennen am Analport.  Ist aber inzwischen rückläufig, wurde aber vorher schon erklärt. Hautprobleme Keine.

Zitat von wowinke 


> Dannach müsste man auf ein lokales organgüberschreitendes Wachstum schließen ( z.B. Nervschieden) oder eine R1 Situaion ( keine "sauberen" Schnittränder) was der Patologe ausgeschlossen hat. In beiden fällen läge dann ein Lokal Rezidiv vor


Darauf wurde bei mir geschlossen.


Gruss Wilfried

----------


## Birgit07

Hallo,

ich möchte eine kurze Rückmeldung über den weiteren Verlauf bei meinem Mann geben, weil dies vielleicht auch für andere hilfreich ist.
Auf Anraten des Urologen, der eine Bestrahlung für unsinnig hielt, hat mein Mann in Ulm ein Pet-Ct und eine MRT machen lassen.
Das Pet-Ct hat keine Unauffälligkeiten gezeigt, was bei einem PSA von 0,32 (bzw. einem sicher höheren Wert im vorherigen Labor) vermutlich nicht ganz überraschend ist. Bei der MRT hat der Arzt aber einen Schatten im Bereich des Blasenhalses festgestellt, der von der Größe wohl mit dem PSA-Wert korreliert. Dies würde bedeuten, dass doch Restgewebe im OP-Bereich zurückgeblieben ist. Das würde sich mit der Erklärung des Radiologen aus Heidelberg decken, die er für den nie unter die Nachweisgrenze gefallenen PSA-Wert genannt hatte. Er sagte, dass bei der OP am Blasenhals ein kleiner "Stummel" gelassen wird, um daran die Harnröhre wieder annähen zu können. Hier könnten bösartige Zellen verblieben sein. Somit besteht vielleicht doch eine gewisse Hoffnung auf ein lokales Problem.
Wir waren überrascht, dass die MRT ein Ergebnis brachte, weil ich vorher nie davon gelesen oder gehört hatte, dass man damit zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ein evtl. Lokalrezidiv nachweisen kann.
Vermutlich wird mein Mann eine Bestrahlung der entsprechenden Region vornehmen lassen. Wir hoffen das Beste.

Allen einen lieben Gruß
Birgit

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Birgit,
wer überhaupt will mit Sicherheit sagen, dass es sich bei dem Geweberest am Blasenhals um Tumoröses Prostatagewebe handelt. Der postoperative PSA-Wert stand nie unter der Nachweisgrenze, war also immer schon aktiv. Auch in Restgewebe können sich Entzündungen abspielen, die ein Auf und Ab des PSA bewirken. Die postoperative Histopathologie deutet jedenfalls nicht unmittelbar auf ein Rezidiv.
Eine Bestrahlung ist etwas Endgültiges, weshalb ich noch den Versuch machen lassen würde, mittels FNAB unter Vorlage der MRT-Aufnahmen, aus dem fraglichen Gebiet eine DNA-Zytometrie zu veranlassen. Danach ist für eine Bestrahlung immer noch Zeit. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hattet Ihr doch schon mal Kontakt mit Dr. Bliemeister.

Herzliche Grüße Heribert

----------


## Birgit07

Hallo Heribert,

ich hatte lange Zeit die Hoffnung, dass der PSA-Wert auch von gutartigem Gewebe stammen könnte. Da er nach Pausen und leichten Rückgängen doch letztlich immer weiter ansteigt, ist diese Hoffnung eher nicht mehr vorhanden. Der Arzt meinte, dass es unter Umständen schwierig ist, dieses kleine Gebiet durch eine Biopsie zu treffen. Es gäbe auch die Möglichkeit, weiter zu warten und in 3 Monaten nochmals zu schauen, ob der PSA weiter ansteigt und das Gebiet entspechend angewachsen ist.
Wir warten jetzt das Gespräch mit dem behandelnden Urologen ab.

Viele Grüße
Birgit

----------


## Birgit07

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

ich möchte mich nach langer Zeit wieder melden. In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich nur ab und zu im Forum gelesen, aber nicht aktiv teilgenommen.
Die Entwicklung bei meinem Mann habe ich im Profil hinterlegt. Da sein PSA-Wert nach OP nun bei 0,49 angelangt ist, steht wieder einmal die Überlegung einer Bestrahlung an, da der jetzt behandelnde Urologe geraten hat, bei der Erreichung des Wertes 0,4 zumindest darüber nachzudenken. 
Ich wüßte gerne, ob jemand verschiedene Statistiken benennen kann, die die Aussichten einer Betrahlung nach OP unter unterschiedlichen Voraussetzungen beschreibt? Ich wäre dankbar für Hinweise.

Viele Grüße
Birgit

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Birgit,

siehe zum Beispiel hier.

Ralf

----------


## Birgit07

Hallo Ralf,

danke für den Hinweis. 
Daneben suche ich nach Informationen über den Erfolg der Bestrahlung bei persistierendem PSA-Wert nach RPE. Gilt da das gleiche wie bei einem aus dem Nullbereich ansteigenden PSA-Wert?

Viele Grüße
Birgit

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Birgit,

ich weiß nicht, ob jemand Dir diese Frage fundiert beantworten kann, ich kann's nicht. Aber ein persistierender PSA-Wert nach RPE ist eigentlich nicht behandlungsbedürftig, er deutet eher darauf hin, dass gutartiges Prostatagewebe zurückgeblieben ist. Bei bösartigem Gewebe kennt der PSA-Wert nur eine Richtung: ^.

Ralf

----------


## Ulli_HD

Hallo,
Birgit,

das ist mittlerweile kein persistierender, sondern ein ansteigender PSA, der vorher persistierend war, weil er nie auf das so genannte Null-Level gefallen ist. Das deutet, wie schon mehrfach in diesem Thread besprochen, auf irgendwelche Reste an Prostata-Gewebe direkt nach der OP hin.
Die 6 1/2 Jahre, die dieses Gewebe gebraucht hat, um von PSA 0,15 auf jetzt 0,5 anzusteigen, heißen eindeutig: Das ist ein sehr langsam wachsendes lokales Rezidiv.
Dem kann man erst einmal mit Ruhe begegnen. 

Ich habe, weil bei mir die PSA-Erhöhung schon 7 Monate nach der OP aufgetreten ist, lange mit einer Behandlung gezögert. Denn es sprachen jeweils Gründe für ein lokales (R1), für ein regionäres (Lymphknoten) oder gar systemisches Rezidiv. 
Leider ergaben alle Methoden (MRT, PSMA-PET-CT) bis zum PSA von 0,55 kein Signal.  
Letztlich habe ich mich bei PSA 0,8 für eine Bestrahlung der Prostata-Loge entschieden (Uni Mannheim). 
Die Nebenwirkungen waren erstaunlich gering - ich bin 67 Jahre alt. Der Erfolg ließ sich über den abfallenden PSA schon während der Bestrahlung beobachten.
Jetzt - eine Woche nach Bestrahlungsende - liegt der PSA schon bei 0,20. 
Der Rückgang würde in Eurem Fall nicht so schnell gehen, weil die Verdoppelungszeit meines Rezidiv bei rund 4 Monaten lag, bei dem Deines Mannes anscheinend bei weit über einem Jahr.

Ihr könntet ein MRT versuchen. Eine Lokalisierung ist prinzipiell bei diesem PSA-Niveau möglich, aber nur, wenn die Krebszellen relativ konzentriert auftreten.
Wenn sie - wie offensichtlich bei mir - in mehreren kleineren Herden vorliegen, sehen auch die modernsten Methoden (multiparametrisches MRT, 3 Tesla, Uni Mannheim) bei diesem PSA-Niveau nichts. 
Eine Sichtbarkeit hätte den Vorteil, dass man etwas gezielter bestrahlen lassen könnte.
Bei einer Nicht-Sichtbarkeit würde das Bestrahlungsfeld etwas breiter sein - das richten dann die Strahlentherapeuten auf der Basis des vorliegenden Krankheits- und Behandlungsverlaufs ein.

Nochmals: Bei dem langsamen Rezidiv-Anstieg Deines Mannes gibt es keinen Grund zur Hektik.  
Die Studien, die unbedingt eine Bestrahlung in sehr frühem PSA-Stadium (also z.B. bis 0,28) empfehlen, überzeugten mich nur teilweise.
Auch die Ratschläge, mich gleichzeitig zur Bestrahlung antihormonell behandeln zu lassen, fußten auf Studien, die aus meiner Sicht nicht überzeugend genug waren.
Hat die Bestrahlung bei mir nicht hinreichend/lange genug gewirkt, kann/muss ich diesen nächsten Schritt dann gehen, wenn er angesagt ist... 

Dennoch solltet Ihr dem Geschehen nicht einfach nur zuschauen, weil höhere Tumorlast höheres Risiko der Streuung mit sich bringt.
Eine erfolgreiche Bestrahlung ist die so genannte letzte kurative Chance. Die anschließenden Behandlungen können das Wachstum nur aufhalten.

Beste Grüße aus Heidelberg
Ulli

----------


## Urologe

> das ist mittlerweile kein persistierender, sondern ein ansteigender PSA, der vorher persistierend war, weil er nie auf das so genannte Null-Level gefallen ist. Das deutet, wie schon mehrfach in diesem Thread besprochen, auf irgendwelche Reste an Prostata-Gewebe direkt nach der OP hin.
> Die 6 1/2 Jahre, die dieses Gewebe gebraucht hat, um von PSA 0,15 auf jetzt 0,5 anzusteigen, heißen eindeutig: Das ist ein sehr langsam wachsendes lokales Rezidiv.
> Dem kann man erst einmal mit Ruhe begegnen.


Es ist hier bei der sehr langsamen Dynamik in der Tat davon auszugehen, dass gutartige Prostatareste verblieben sind (sollte der Urologe eigentlich im transrektalen Ultraschall - TRUS - sehen können).
Ich habe doch bei einigen Patienten das auch per Biopsie nachweisen können. Und das gutartige Gewebe wächst und lässt den PSA langsam steigen.
Es ist ÜBERHAUPT NICHT SICHER, ob ein Rezidiv vorliegt - dass könnte in dieser Situation nur die Biopsie klären ....
Aber warum?
Die Statistik sagt, dass kein Patient in dieser Konstellation in den nächsten 15 Jahren stirbt an seinem PCA, wenn man NICHTS macht!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Statistik sagt, dass kein Patient in dieser Konstellation in den nächsten 15 Jahren stirbt an seinem PCA, wenn man NICHTS macht!


Nun, da haben sie bestimmt recht, wie ein Blick in die Glaskugel
der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) zeigt:

01/07 0.15

10/10 0.30

09/13 0.49

Das ist eine VZ von je rund 4 Jahren. Bei gleichbleibender
VZ wäre die PSA-Entwicklung der nächsten 16 Jahre also:

0.5 -   1 -   2 -   4 -   8  ng/ml

Dann ist Birgits Mann 75 Jahre alt.
Möchte er gerne 90 werden, geht es weiter im 4-Jahres-Takt:

8 -   16 -   32 - 64   - 125  ng/ml

Da könnte man durchaus versucht sein, einfach jährliche
PSA-Messungen zu machen und jeweils die VZ bestimmen.
Bleibt die bei 4 Jahren, müsste man erst bei allfällig 
auftretenden Beschwerden im hohem Alter mit einer AHT 
die Notbremse ziehen, und ansonsten den Krebs nach
Fahrplan aussitzen.

Man könnte aber auch in rund acht Jahren, bzw. bei PSA um 2
mal schauen, ob man auf PET- oder MRT-Bildern was sehe, 
das dann gezielt bestrahlt werden könnte. 

Oder man könnte heute blind davon ausgehen, dass bei dieser
langsamen VZ ohnehin 'nur' ein Lokalrezidiv wachse, das durch
Bestrahlung der Prostataloge mit guten Chancen geheilt werde.
Wie der bisherige exponentielle PSA-Verlauf zeigt, handelt es sich
nicht um harmloses Prostata-Restgewebe. Dieses müsste ja
jetzt schon einen Knolle von rund 20ml ausmachen, während
ein maligner Knoten nicht einmal einen ml messen müsste, um 
die 0.5 ng/ml zu erklären.


*carpe diem*, quam minimum credula postero.
Hvielemi

----------


## uwes2403

Grüezi,

zurück im kalten Norden....




> Oder man könnte heute blind davon ausgehen, dass bei dieser
> langsamen VZ ohnehin 'nur' ein Lokalrezidiv wachse, das durch
> Bestrahlung der Prostataloge mit guten Chancen geheilt werde.
> Das könnte einen Versuch wert sein.
> 
> 
> *carpe diem*, quam minimum credula postero.
> Hvielemi


So auf Verdacht bestrahlen ? ich weiss ja nicht......

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

Grüezi Uwe
('tschuldigung, ich hab zwischenzeitlich meinen Text noch etwas nachbearbeitet.)
Viele Rezidive nach RPE werden leitlinienkonform 'blind' nachbestrahlt.
http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/down...ca2_100818.pdf Seite 64
Eine der Optionen ist das wohl, zwei andere hab ich ebenfalls aufgezeigt.
Bei so einem Blick in die Glaskugel kommt es auch auf das Nervenkostüm
des Betroffenen und seiner Partnerin an.

Ich weiss ja nicht ...
Hvielemi


Zurück in welchem kalten Norden bitte?  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wir waren von Sonntag bis gestern fast täglich in den
Bergen unterwegs, zumeist mit sehr wenig Kleidern.
Kühl war es erst oberhalb von 2'000m, siehe meinen Bericht

----------


## Ulli_HD

Guten späten Abend allerseits,

das, was Urologe fs und Hvielemi = Konrad gesagt haben, leuchtet mir sehr ein.
Ich hatte zwar bereits vor jedweder Hektik gewarnt, aber die Verdoppelungszeit nicht berechnet....

Somit möchte ich meine abschließende Empfehlung:
"Dennoch solltet Ihr dem Geschehen nicht einfach nur zuschauen, weil höhere Tumorlast höheres Risiko der Streuung mit sich bringt.
Eine erfolgreiche Bestrahlung ist die so genannte letzte kurative Chance. Die anschließenden Behandlungen können das Wachstum nur aufhalten."
vor dem von Konrad mit Verdoppelungszeiten unterfütterten Hintergrund relativieren:

Wenn die Verdoppelungszeit so gering bleibt, wäre ein Abwarten auch bei einem 61-Jährigen erst einmal das Mittel der Wahl.
Bei einem spürbaren Anstieg der Verdoppelungszeit kann Birgits Mann immer noch aktiv werden und nach dann erreichtem Alter und dem dann aktuellen Wissen alles neu justieren.

In der Zwischenzeit sollte er dem Hvielemi-Zitat des "Carpe diem" folgen und sich und uns mit dem Analogon zu dessen Alpenblumen und Berggipfeln erfreuen. 

Gute Zeit 
Ulli

----------


## uwes2403

> Zurück in welchem kalten Norden bitte?


Ich meinte zurück im kühlen Norddeutschland.....

Wir kommen ja aus u.a. Norditalien zurück, wo es zwar auf den Passhöhen etwas frischer war, aber unten immer über 20°C hatte...da sind die hier herrschenden 12° 
schon eine Umstellung :-(

Schönen Gruß

Uwe

----------

